# Any MN Coyote Hunters?



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm from ND but thought I'd pass along the sighting of two very nice looking coyotes, one was huge, just south of Glenwood MN. Saw them coming out of a slough South of Glenwood, main highway right about the area where the road turns east towards Sunberg. I used to hunt pheasants in that area but never saw coyotes there before. I'd bet it wouldn't be too hard to get a farmer down there to let you hunt.


----------

